# Eurotunnel & SeaFrance referred to competition regulator



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Eurotunnel's takeover of former cross channel ferry operator SeaFrance has been referred to regulators over competition concerns.

Making the referral the Competition Commission, the office of Fair Trading said there were "concerns the merger could substantially reduce competition in the provision of cross channel transport services"....

http://www.travelweekly.co.uk/Artic...l+deal+referred+to+competition+regulator.html


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And no bad thing in my view.

In Sept I got a return crossing (with DFDS) for a 7.4m MH + Smart car on a trailer (and 2 adults) for £78 When I looked at their website just now the quote was £188.

Now I appreciate that fuel cost have risen a lot lately but thats in excess of a 100% rise in costs.

Nothing at all to do with what the other operators are charging is it :wink: 

Now looking at Eurotunnel. I will only need 70 quids worth of Tesco vouchers to make that the cheapest option.

I also had a look at a Portsmouth crossing as that is much less distance from Weymouth    

Best part of 500 quid yes FIVE HUNDRED QUID !! Robbing bar-stewards.

I am a tad curious as to what exactly the OFT can look at to see if there is a "lack of competition"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't make any difference when P&O bought out the Sealink line to Cherbourg.
The monopolies commission said as there was still competition with BF and P&O using Cherbourg.
Then P&O baled out leaving just BF.

Monopolies my ar5e.

Ray.


----------

